# Player searching for Davis/Sacremento CA area D&D game(s)



## Gunslinger (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm a new student at UCD (freshman) and looking for nearby games to possibly play in.  I've been playing D&D for a little over 2 years, own my own core books, and will be able to provide my own transportation (car) soon.  Oh, and after reading the Creepy Gamers thread I have to say that and I'm not weird/creepy/scary in any way.


----------



## Brain (Oct 8, 2004)

I live in Davis.  I think all the games I'm in currently are full.  You might try checking out the gaming club (Dragon) if it still exists on campus, they used to meet upstairs in Wellman hall on Friday nights.


----------



## Lurker 2.0 (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm in the same situation, Gunslinger, and hey, if there's no other groups out here, we can always start one. I'm Justicar212 on AIM, contact me if you're interested. Background: I've been playing D&D for freaking ever, although I like to think I'm a bit better now than when I was 9. I've also been a DM for years (none of the other slackers at home had enough energy to run a campaign... lazy), so I tend to be a bit... maniacal and rules-lawyery as a player. So I'm better as a DM. I've also got pretty much every WoTC book since the advent of 3.0 (I had a very nice disposable income in high school, and nothing better to spend it on.)


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Jul 23, 2005)

*FRCS Game in Sacto*

Our crew is running a 3.5 _FRCS_ campaign in Sac (Arden-Arcade area) and we could use one more player.

Drop us a line at <thayan_menace@yahoo.com>, if you're interested.


----------

